# Bride of Portable Hole



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 30, 2004)

Eta is 2 days. Will it be ready?

Hound? Dextra?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 30, 2004)

I've had nothing to do with this one, so I can't help there. Hopefully Jason or Denise will see this thread.


----------



## Wycen (Apr 1, 2004)

Do you know if they send notices to those who's work they are using?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 1, 2004)

Jason and Denise are very busy with non-gaming concerns, and they haven't talked much of the book, so if they do put it out, it probably won't be tomorrow.


----------



## Dextra (Apr 10, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Jason and Denise are very busy with non-gaming concerns, and they haven't talked much of the book, so if they do put it out, it probably won't be tomorrow.




Sorry guys, too much on our plate to put out the freebie, especially with the lack of submissions.
Sure, we had some great ideas, but we didn't get a chance to develop them.
Keep your eyes open, though, for an announcement about a print version of PHFoB1 & 2 with additional materials coming this summer.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 10, 2004)

Durn. Maybe we can Reopen Submissions and aim for an August Release?


----------



## thundershot (Apr 12, 2004)

I OH SO WANT a print edition. Especially since the 2nd one was kinda printer unfriendly... I actually use stuff out of there. "Anatomically Over-endowed" is a pretty good feat in combat. 


Chris (can't wait!)


----------

